# [RISOLTO] Problemi installazione Gentoo

## klaimath

Salve a tutti,

dopo alcuni mesi di tempo tiranno mi sono finalmente preso una giornata per rimettere Gentoo che pero' mi sta dando tanti, troppi problemi assurdi che non avevo mai visto in 2 anni.

Per prima cosa ho scaricato e masterizzato il livecd-2006.1 che pero' non ne vuole sapere di far partire l'ambiente grafico (il suo file xorg.conf non mi riconosce la scheda video e anche cambiando "vesa" in "nv" o "nvidia" non parte uguale ... la scheda video e' una nvidia 5500fx).

Persa la possibilita' di un installazione grafica mi sono rifugiato in quella manuale seguendo la guida di Gentoo (partizionamento manuale, formattazione manuale, montaggio manuale, download dello stage e del portage piu' aggiornati, compilazione del kernel ecc) fino al riavvio e qua prima sorpresa perche' udev mi segnala qualche migliaio (cifra a 3 zeri) di errori come i seguenti:

```

udevd-event [2896]: run_program: exec_of_program '/sbin/udev_run_hotpludd' failed

udevd-event [2897]: run_program: exec_of_program '/sbin/udev_run_udevd' failed

```

e quindi niente tastiera e mouse che essendo un cordless usb non funzionano. Una delle ultime righe mi segnala questo errore:

```

Cannot Open

/proc/bus/usb/device

```

Pensando di aver sbagliato qualcosa ho ricontrollato la configurazione del kernel ma il support usb e' attivo compreso il supporto per mouse e testiera usb. Hotplug, udev, coldplug, hal e dbus sono installati e partono regolarmante. Tentando di mettere una riga simile alla seguente in /etc/fstab durante il boot vedo che mi viene segnalato che non puo' montare il fs perche' gia' montato quindi presumo che non faccia molta differenza se la riga in fstab c'e' o no.

```

none         /proc/bus/usb     usbfs    defaults 0 0

```

Inoltre ho un sacco di problemi a compilare i pacchetti perche' quasi tutti mi danno questo errore

```

checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

```

il che non capisco da cosa dipenda visto che la versione di gcc che sto usando e' quella del portage e ricontrollando tutta la configurazione (con la guida per la migrazione a gcc-4.1.1 sottomano) risulta tutto ok.

Il mio make.conf e' il seguente:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="it"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

USE="alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam -firefox gif

     -gnome gpm -gstreamer -gtk hal jpeg kde ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl     oss png qt3 qt4 quicktime sdl spell truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X

     xml xv"

INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

```

Grazie a tutti

KlaimathLast edited by klaimath on Wed Mar 14, 2007 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Persa la possibilita' di un installazione grafica mi sono rifugiato in quella manuale seguendo la guida di Gentoo (
> 
> 

 

e questo è un bene.

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre ho un sacco di problemi a compilare i pacchetti perche' quasi tutti mi danno questo errore
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cosa ti dà un `gcc-config -l`?

Quale è la versione di gcc di default sul cd 2066.1?

----------

## klaimath

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   
> 
> Persa la possibilita' di un installazione grafica mi sono rifugiato in quella manuale seguendo la guida di Gentoo (
> 
>  
> ...

 

sul livecd la versione corrente di gcc e' questa

```

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

----------

## cloc3

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sul livecd la versione corrente di gcc e' questa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quindi la transizione di gcc non è un problema attuale.

Mi è difficile capire cosa ti sia successo, ma il sistema che hai costruito sembra compromesso dall'inizio.

io ripartirei:

1. recupera uno stage2 da un qualunque mirror, possibilmente più recente del tuo cd.

2. rasa a zero la nuova installazione e mettici dentro lo stage.

3. dai un `emerge -e system` e ricompila il kernel

----------

## klaimath

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   
> 
> sul livecd la versione corrente di gcc e' questa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

che in fondo e' quello che ho fatto solo 5 volte da ieri ....

il livecd mi serviva solo per avere una console poi il resto tutto manuale anche lo stage che utilizzavo era il 3 non il 2

----------

## cloc3

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che in fondo e' quello che ho fatto solo 5 volte da ieri ....
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

aiuto. preoccupante, se questo capita a te, che ti muovi da utente esperto...

lo stage2 non è diverso concettualmente, ma magari, cambiando punto di partenza...

gli etc-update sono a posto?

prova a fare login con il kernel del cd, e vedi se il sistema si comporta meglio.

----------

## lucapost

Ma quando hai aggiornato portage durante l'installazzione, avrai sicuramente fatto un sync giusto?

Dopo di questo, prima di procedere all'installazzione di qualsiasi pacchetto, hai dato un bel:

```
emerge -uND world
```

???

Lo faccio sempre prima del riavvio dopo un'installazione...

----------

## klaimath

x Clock 

Purtroppo il login con il kernel del cd e' obbligatorio visto che non posso fare diversamente e lo stage2 non riesco ad installarlo perche' al momento di lanciare 'emerge -e system' mi risponde che attualmente non e' possibile risolvere i nomi di dominio (ovviamente la rete e' configurate e i dns vengono risolti eccome) mentre con l'installer grafico, che sono riusciuto ad avviare dopo non poche peripezie, si blocca al momento di formattare le partizioni freezando il sistema.

XLucapost

Non solo ho dato un bel 'emerge -uND world' prima di installare qualsiasi altra cosa ma sincando (emerge --sync) mi sono trovato che un portage scaricato pochi minuti prima non andava piu' bene ed era da aggiornare.

Davvero non capisco. Tutti sti problemi non mi si sono mai presentati neanche quando, un paio di anni fa, tentai di installare sta benedetta Gentoo per la prima volta.

Qualche altra idea ?

edit: Sto provando a partire da uno stage3 ottimizzato per x86 e non i686 (anche se ho sempre usato il secondo) e vediamo che ci racconta.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## cloc3

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualche altra idea ?
> 
> Saluti
> ...

 

poche. ma se lanci un `revdep-rebuild -pv` cosa accade?

se ti mancano le gentoolkit e non riesci a installarle con emerge, usa tar.

----------

## Onip

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Sto provando a partire da uno stage3 ottimizzato per x86 e non i686 (anche se ho sempre usato il secondo) e vediamo che ci racconta.

 

Occhio a configurare per bene CHOST in make.conf, o potresti avere problemi. In caso, poi, tu lo voglia cambiare cerca il forum. Mi pare si possa fare, anche se non è un'operazione banale...

----------

## Xet

x l'errore di gcc hai già provato a settare la cflag a i686 generico?

```

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

```

----------

## klaimath

Con lo stage x86 e non i686 sta compilando regolarmente e spero di riuscire ad avere un sistema pronto per domani.

Rimane poi il problema di passare da x86 a i686 che ho visto non essere una banalita ma questo poi lo affranto poi  con comodo. 

Per adesso grazie a tutti per l'aiuto ci risentiamo appena finira di compilare xorg e kde

P.S. Scusase la mancanza di accenti. Sono riuscito a far partire il livecd ma anche modificando xorg.conf a mano non riesco ad avere la tastiera italiana.

A presto

Klaimath

----------

## klaimath

 *Xet wrote:*   

> x l'errore di gcc hai già provato a settare la cflag a i686 generico?
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

Si questa prova l'avevo fatta ma e' proprio i686 che non viene digerito dal sistema

----------

## Scen

Per il cambio di CHOST: Changing the CHOST variable (nella Documentazione Gentoo ufficiale, a breve la traduzione in italiano  :Cool:  )

----------

## klaimath

Sto cambiando il CHOST in questo momento ... appena finito di riemergere le libtool e fin qua nessun problema ma so gia che 'emerge -e world' me ne dara parecchi di problemi per un conflitto tra coldplug (che mi serve per caricare la tastiera usb al boot) e udev.

Non riesco a capire come risolverlo tra le altre: ho anche letto le guide sulla documentazione ufficiale di gentoo ma non ne sono venuto fuori.

Cya

----------

## Scen

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> ... per un conflitto tra coldplug (che mi serve per caricare la tastiera usb al boot) e udev.
> 
> Non riesco a capire come risolverlo tra le altre: ho anche letto le guide sulla documentazione ufficiale di gentoo ma non ne sono venuto fuori.
> 
> 

 

Per chiarimenti a riguardo leggi qua: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519299-highlight-udev+coldplug.html

Comunque

```

rc-update del coldplug

emerge -aC coldplug

rm -f /etc/init.d/coldplug

emerge --oneshot -auv udev

dispatch-conf

```

----------

## klaimath

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   ... per un conflitto tra coldplug (che mi serve per caricare la tastiera usb al boot) e udev.
> 
> Non riesco a capire come risolverlo tra le altre: ho anche letto le guide sulla documentazione ufficiale di gentoo ma non ne sono venuto fuori.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Il post lo avevo letto e il tentativo lo avevo fatto alcuni giorni fa durante un precedente tentativo di installazione ... riprovo subito.

Grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   ... per un conflitto tra coldplug
> 
>  
> 
> 

 

che centra coldplug. se vuoi l'usb dall'inizio, la compili builtin e coldplug sarà perfettamente inutile.

coldplug è un software del settembre 2004.

----------

## klaimath

Può sembrare impossibile ma i problemi venivano fuori da errori di compilazione derivati di un errata configurazione di colorgcc.

Me ne sono accorto perchà 'emerge nvidia-drivers', ad esempio, mi diceva che non avevo l'MTRR abilitato nel kernel mentre lanciando il binario con il comando 'sh /usr/portage/distfiles/NVIVIA_ecceccec.run' compilava tranquillamente e l'accellerazione 3d veniva abilitata senza problemi.

Altri pacchetti, come ad esempio udev, venivano compilati apparentemente in modo corretto ma non funzionavano bene. Ricompilando 'TUTTO' senza colorgcc non ho avuto neanche un errore e anche la modifica al CHOST è andata benissimo.

Cya.

----------

